# Own "CREED" on Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD on March 1 or Own It Early on Digital HD on February 16!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“An absolute knockout.”

Bill Zwecker, FOX-TV



GET IN THE RING WITH MICHAEL B. JORDAN AND SYLVESTER STALLONE WHEN
*
CREED*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

METRO-GOLDWYN-MAYER PICTURES AND WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on March 1

Own it early on Digital HD from MGM on February 16



Sylvester Stallone nominated for an Academy Award and wins a Golden Globe and a Critics’ Choice Award for his portrayal of Rocky Balboa



Burbank, CA, January 27, 2016 – See why your legacy is more than a name when “Creed” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. From Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures, Warner Bros. Pictures and New Line Cinema comes award-winning filmmaker Ryan Coogler’s “Creed.” The film reunites Coogler with his “Fruitvale Station” star Michael B. Jordan as Adonis Johnson, the son of Apollo Creed, and explores a new chapter in the “Rocky” story, starring Academy Award nominee Sylvester Stallone in his iconic role.



“Creed” also stars Tessa Thompson (“Selma,” “Dear White People”) as Bianca, a local singer-songwriter who becomes involved with Adonis; Phylicia Rashad (Lifetime’s “Steel Magnolias”) as Mary Anne Creed, Apollo’s widow; and English pro boxer and former three-time ABA Heavyweight Champion Anthony Bellew as boxing champ “Pretty” Ricky Conlan.



Ryan Coogler directed the film from a screenplay he wrote with Aaron Covington, based on a story by Coogler. The film is produced by Irwin Winkler, Robert Chartoff, Charles Winkler, William Chartoff, David Winkler, Kevin King-Templeton and Sylvester Stallone, alongside executive producer Nicolas Stern.



“Creed,” which has been featured on more than 40 critics’ “Top 10” film lists for 2015, will be available on March 1 on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Fans can also own “Creed” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on February 16.



For his portrayal of Rocky Balboa in “Creed,” Stallone has been nominated for an Academy Award for Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role. Additionally, he was awarded the Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role in a Motion Picture at the 2016 Golden Globes, as well as Best Supporting Actor at the 2016 Critics’ Choice Awards.



SYNOPSIS



Adonis Johnson (Jordan) never knew his famous father, world heavyweight champion Apollo Creed, who died before he was born. Still, there’s no denying that boxing is in his blood, so Adonis heads to Philadelphia, the site of Apollo Creed’s legendary match with a tough upstart named Rocky Balboa. Once in the City of Brotherly Love, Adonis tracks Rocky (Stallone) down and asks him to be his trainer. Despite his insistence that he is out of the fight game for good, Rocky sees in Adonis the strength and determination he had known in Apollo—the fierce rival who became his closest friend. Agreeing to take him on, Rocky trains the young fighter, even as the former champ is battling an opponent more deadly than any he faced in the ring.



With Rocky in his corner, it isn’t long before Adonis gets his own shot at the title…but can he develop not only the drive but also the heart of a true fighter, in time to get into the ring?



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Creed” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Know The Past, Own The Future
Becoming Adonis
Deleted Scenes



“Creed” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Know The Past, Own The Future
Becoming Adonis
Deleted Scenes





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On February 16, “Creed” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On March 1, “Creed” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.







ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: March 1, 2016

EST Street Date: February 16

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 133 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for violence, language and some sensuality

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]
​


----------

